# Congratulations David Henman!



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Veteran rockers April Wine to be inducted into Canadian Music Hall of Fame 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100208/entertainment/music_april_wine

I'm sure everyone here is very proud!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

tremendous catalog, for sure. congrats!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright!!! Congrats.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks for the great music!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats !!! :food-smiley-004: :banana: :bow: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations, David!:food-smiley-004::banana::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

It's about time.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Fader said:


> It's about time.


That was my first thought. Long deserving. Congrats!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty cool! Congratulations!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

awesome, well deserved!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats David!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations to David and the members of April Wine... enjoy the award *and the partying.*
Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats Dave!

... I didn't know he's in April Wine... they've played the next town over from my hometown though lol


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Congrats David!!!

He isn't any longer in the Wine band. I would be interested to know why he isn't any longer a 'Winer.

CT.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Congrats David!!!
> 
> He isn't any longer in the Wine band. I would be interested to know why he isn't any longer a 'Winer.
> 
> CT.


The first time you asked, he did reply.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?1427-So-Mr-Henman/page2


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

In the spirit of* CocoTones * post(s), I'd like to ask Dave if he was ever into *The Osmonds*. Oh yes, and congratulations.


Shawn :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...huge thanks, everyone.

since i haven't been part of the band since '73, i can concur with the prevailing sentiment: this is long overdue. not for me or the other original members, but for myles goodwyn, who has continued to do the heavy lifting for the past forty years. there is no question in my own mind that i would not be receiving such an honour were it not for myles' hard work.

twenty years ago a lot of us thought that the band was long overdue. but, better late than never, and it certainly doesn't diminish the excitement in any way.

i won't get to go to st john's - its too much to expect that all the past and present members plus wives and kids would be provided with air travel and accomodation. no matter - this is in perpetuity.

but we'll all be watching and, no doubt, holding our own celebrations.

-dh


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Somewhere in my mind I think this was covered before--but rather than search for it, I'll just add my congratulations.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Good stuff! Well deserved indeed.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations David. It is well-deserved!!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Your memory is much better than mine!! Thanx!

CT.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll add my congrats along with everyone else. It's a wonderful achievement considering how tough and fickle the music business can be.


----------

